# Looking for a Mag85 charger



## WildBill (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello, If this is not in the right sub forum, please feel free to move it.


Returning member from many moons ago. I built a Mag85 3D Maglite setup using a FiveMega 9x14500 battery holder fed by 9 AW IC Li-ion 750mAh 14500 batteries way back in 2006.


I cannot find the charger for this battery setup (I bought it off a member here, Alin10123 in 2006) as there have been several house moves in the past 12 years. I know I had one that plugged directly into the battery holder’s female charging jack and charged all 9 14500’s together.


Does anyone know of a charger that will work with this holder, and where to get it?








For now, I bought this charger off Amazon:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072WQH1HJ/?tag=cpf0b6-20


Only (major) downside is that it will take 3 charging cycles to charge all 9 batteries, since it can only do 4 at a time, and I have to disassemble the battery holder to charge them. Also from my foggy memory I believe I need to let the batteries sit for 24hrs after a full charge before using them in the flashlight, for fear of blowing bulb?


Here are the parts I bought from FiveMega via CPF for this build in 2006.


9x14500 to 3D adapter $38
Golden PR to Bin-Pin Ceramic socket $30
Bi-pin WA1185 $6 each (qty 2)
Boro lens $5.50
HS Aluminum reflector $25


Any help or pointing in the right direction is greatly appreciated as I’d like to get this light back up and running. 


Thanks!


----------



## sygyzy (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a charger that works with this, at home. All I did was take a charger used for RC cars and added a barrel plug to the end of it. Then you plug it into the end. Most of these battery adapters that FiveMega (and others) sold, came with this adapter.


----------

